
A decade into a project to digitize U.S. immigration forms, just 1 is online - aaronharnly
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/a-decade-into-a-project-to-digitize-us-immigration-forms-just-1-is-online/2015/11/08/f63360fc-830e-11e5-a7ca-6ab6ec20f839_story.html?2
======
chmaynard
IBM's latest reorganization depends on the profitability of their consulting
division. This article suggests that IBM may not be so good at managing big,
expensive projects.

